# Origin/Steam can't connect to internet



## Jakeketut (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,
Whenever I try to start steam I get the following error:
"Steam needs to be online to update. Please confirm your network connection and try again."
Whenever I try to start Origin I get this: 
"Online login is currently unavailable."
My computer has full access to the internet. For your information I have already searched a lot of websites looking for a solution and tried the following:
All drivers are up to date
Disabling all anti-virus/firewall
Resetting router and computer
Directly connecting to modem
Reinstalling both numerous times

I'm not a computer expert so this has definitely got me stumped! Running Windows 7 64 bit.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## gary2112 (Nov 11, 2007)

do you have any firewall software installed on your pc .as its strange that its both steam and origin .as something is blocking your connection ,,to there,s services


----------

